# Worth it to buy meat from a butcher and/or deli?



## discusscookingnewbie (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello, I figured I can avoid any health problems buying meat from a butcher and/or deli If I decide to add meat to my food regimen rather than processed meat that comes in a package unless its maybe lean meat, grass fed and other things as discussed in my previous thread. I have seen on the nets that meat from butchers is not processed since it's not packaged, is that true? 

the meat I have seen sold at the local butcher near me is somewhat expensive, at least for me it is but most of it doesn't have any additives and the meat that does have additives, its healthy additives and not a lot of it. 

Is deli meat processed? 

I think the only main difference between deli meat and meat form a butcher is the meat from a butcher is raw while meat from a deli is already cooked or pre cooked so deli meat may be more expensive since it requires more work to produce by cooking it. A long time ago I bought low sodium plain ham from a deli with no additives. most of the meat i saw being sold in the deli had additives and to much of them, some of the additives were really bad if i remember right. 

The nutritionist I saw told me to add lean meat like chicken, turkey or fish for my protein other then just non meat protein like nuts or beans. that's why I may consider to add meat to my food regimen.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2022)

You shouldn’t compare raw unprocessed natural meats to processed, precooked deli meats. They’re just not the same thing. 

There is a great selection of unprocessed meats. Lean meat is available in beef, pork, chicken, turkey, lamb and seafoods. Supermarkets and butchers will have a variety for you to choose from.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2022)

The advantage of buying from a butcher shop is that you can talk to the butcher and ask questions about how to cook it, what's the best cut for some dish, and the source of the meat. It does tend to be more expensive than from the supermarket. Sometimes the supermarket has a butcher in the store and an excellent butcher section. It varies a lot.

I agree with Andy, that you can't compare raw meats with deli meats. It might be even more beneficial to get deli meats from a butcher who makes the deli meats themself. At least a butcher would likely be able to tell you information about the processing of the raw meat into deli meat.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 18, 2022)

I wish we had a choice other than the grocery store around here.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 18, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> I wish we had a choice other than the grocery store around here.



Same here. I would love to be able to go to a butcher and select cut of meat I like.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2022)

We have butcher nearby. His prices are quite a bit higher than supermarket and Costco prices.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 18, 2022)

A couple of years ago I found a butcher near me...  and then I moved.

I'm sure there are lots in Hamilton, just haven't gotten to exploring yet.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Jul 24, 2022)

thanks all for responding, hope you all have a good weekened


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jul 25, 2022)

Our local butcher is a great place to shop!  They are a combo shop, selling fresh/local meats, produce and dairy products.  If we get there shortly after noon, the egg guy is bringing in the fresh eggs, from his morning supply.  I particularly like their "15%" ground beef.  Most places call it "85%"...I guess they like to be different?  Anyway, it is the best for grilled burgers!  One thing though, other than the ground beef, everything else is kind of hit or miss for being in-stock on any particular day.  So, frequent visit may be required.  

Can't find fresher corn or berries anywhere!  And they do a nice job of making ready-to-cook items, like kabobs and marinated meats and veggies.  Plus, it is a small place, next door to the quarry yard, so much fewer people are there than a "super" market!!


----------



## AgricultureCooking (Jul 26, 2022)

Better to support the local farmer or import? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0pcM-1E1ew&t=0s


----------

